# I saw in my puter news where



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

A man was setting in a train a row below a woman who sat across the aisle from him. He could see that she looked worried. When he got off he handed her a note and said to count to 10 before opening. When she opened it it read something like, I noticed you have a beautiful face, and it seemed that you were sad and did not have a smile. Please try to find some happiness in your day to put a smile back on your face.
She was greatly offended. What right did he have to even look at her face, much less remark as to what her face looked like. It was none of his business how she chose to wear her face.
I suppose most of you gals have been accosted from time to time, and the rest fear that they soon will be, BUT I can tell you that IF a woman had dropped such a note in my lap, I would have been thrilled, and that alone would have put a smile on my face. I would have put it in my pocket, and every time I touched it I would try to remember her looks and the feel of the note would put a smile back on my face, REGARDLESS of what age I was from 12 to day before yesterday.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

some people want to be offended so badly they search for reasons


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

whiterock said:


> some people want to be offended so badly they search for reasons


And, if they cannot think of any reasons why they should be offended, they look for reasons why someone else should be offended.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

If the man was anything but white it would have been a nice gesture. White men need to shut up sit down and listen. Just ask Hawaii Senator Mazie Hirono .


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am now limiting my exposure to news for this reason. 

I have severely reduced my Facebook exposure by reducing my friend list and no longer sharing negative posts. 

Homesteading Today was a source of stress due to a few grumpy trolls. I blocked some, and I don’t respond to chum now. 

Life is calmer if you stay out of the bloody water.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am now limiting my exposure to news for this reason.
> 
> I have severely reduced my Facebook exposure by reducing my friend list and no longer sharing negative posts.
> 
> ...


Same here.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Although I do hate it when poeple at work tell me to smile. Or assume I'm having a bad day because I don't have a smile plastered on my face every second. I don't like my teeth so I just dont have big toothy grins. I'm polite, friendly, and I have resting B face. I can't help it.

But I'm not offended I'm just irritated lol


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am now limiting my exposure to news for this reason.
> 
> I have severely reduced my Facebook exposure by reducing my friend list and no longer sharing negative posts.
> 
> ...


Good for you and that is a good plan. The majority of news today is not what the classic definition of news is and it is a shame.
It is somewhat odd that on a site designed to inform and discuss hogs, horses and haybales, so to speak, there is a thread of angry, unhappy, self contempting folks who glean each morning dropping trash fire threads over their coffee. There are endless numbers of websites and FB pages designed for trolling that one could cyber snark until their fingers cramped and their emoji key popped onto the floor.
Life is too short and the days too precious to be ensnarled in other souls bitterness and division.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

This doesn't really have much to do with the OP. But has anyone ever watched " flecca talks" on YouTube? It's a guy who goes around to protests and interviews protesters.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

dmm1976 said:


> This doesn't really have much to do with the OP. But has anyone ever watched " flecca talks" on YouTube? It's a guy who goes around to protests and interviews protesters.


An accurate portrayal of unhealthy rage and bad examples of opposing opinions. Unfortunately there are few examples of the healthy version anymore.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Im sure they cut out the people with thoughtful, informed responses but it's pretty funny anyways. My favorite are the people protesting facism by trying to infringe on someone's free speech based on "things they heard" and couldn't repeat those things they heard lol


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> A man was setting in a train a row below a woman who sat across the aisle from him. He could see that she looked worried. When he got off he handed her a note and said to count to 10 before opening. When she opened it it read something like, I noticed you have a beautiful face, and it seemed that you were sad and did not have a smile. Please try to find some happiness in your day to put a smile back on your face.
> She was greatly offended. What right did he have to even look at her face, much less remark as to what her face looked like. It was none of his business how she chose to wear her face.
> I suppose most of you gals have been accosted from time to time, and the rest fear that they soon will be, BUT I can tell you that IF a woman had dropped such a note in my lap, I would have been thrilled, and that alone would have put a smile on my face. I would have put it in my pocket, and every time I touched it I would try to remember her looks and the feel of the note would put a smile back on my face, REGARDLESS of what age I was from 12 to day before yesterday.


I'm sure the man meant well but it someone else's right to define how anyone should look or when they should smile and how can he know that a smile will make everything alright? 

I'm watching a friend struggle terribly with the loss of her son and she's encountered several well meaning but thoughtless comments on FB and in person telling her she needs to smile more, look happier etc, also because she's a beautiful woman. She will likely smile at some point in time but at the moment, she's struggling with finding her son dead in his room. 

When we encourage people we don't know to put on a happy face, we could be intruding on some very significant personal issues that are none of our business and I doubt very much if the same woman would have been offended if the man had simply walked past her and told her to have a nice day.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

wr said:


> I'm sure the man meant well but it someone else's right to define how anyone should look or when they should smile and how can he know that a smile will make everything alright?
> 
> I'm watching a friend struggle terribly with the loss of her son and she's encountered several well meaning but thoughtless comments on FB and in person telling her she needs to smile more, look happier etc, also because she's a beautiful woman. She will likely smile at some point in time but at the moment, she's struggling with finding her son dead in his room.
> 
> When we encourage people we don't know to put on a happy face, we could be intruding on some very significant personal issues that are none of our business and I doubt very much if the same woman would have been offended if the man had simply walked past her and told her to have a nice day.


My deepest condolences for your friend and her family.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Some people are just miserable humans


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I’ve also limited my exposure to the “news” and social media. Everyone seems to be offended by anything. Darned it you so, darned if you don’t. I fear for my boys. Yes, they are grown men but they have to try to find their way through the ever changing mentality of females in this country. If it was up to me, I’d tell them both to keep their eyes down, mouths closed, and avoid the opposite sex at all cost. But of course, that is not realistic. So, we are at the treat a lady like a lady...although apparently that can be offensive to some.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

hiddensprings said:


> I’ve also limited my exposure to the “news” and social media. Everyone seems to be offended by anything. Darned it you so, darned if you don’t. I fear for my boys. Yes, they are grown men but they have to try to find their way through the ever changing mentality of females in this country. If it was up to me, I’d tell them both to keep their eyes down, mouths closed, and avoid the opposite sex at all cost. But of course, that is not realistic. So, we are at the treat a lady like a lady...although apparently that can be offensive to some.


Women these days don't make it easy on men


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oregon1986 said:


> Women *these days* don't make it easy on men


"These days"?????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> "These days"?????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????


Lol ok maybe we have always been difficult


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oregon1986 said:


> Lol ok *maybe* we have always been difficult


"Maybe"???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> "Maybe"???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????


Lol


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

dmm1976 said:


> Although I do hate it when poeple at work tell me to smile. Or assume I'm having a bad day because I don't have a smile plastered on my face every second. I don't like my teeth so I just dont have big toothy grins. I'm polite, friendly, and I have resting B face. I can't help it.
> 
> But I'm not offended I'm just irritated lol


This! I’m not a smiley person either. Many years with buck teeth. I’m not mad or sad. That’s just my face. . 

I’d be more creeped by a stranger studying me so much that he felt he needed to give me a note like that.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

"So, we are at the treat a lady like a lady...although apparently that can be offensive to some."

I ran into one of those. I opened a door for her and she let me have it---said she could open her own doors. I just laughed at her and turned back to my friends.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh I would never do that. I don't know why they do. I love to have a man hold a door for me and that happens in one place or another every time I go to the mall or what not .happens to the other women also (only last week we were discussing it) I just say thank you so much and he will say you're quite welcome or some such. (we do know of women who don't like it though)~Georgia


----------



## RazrRebel (Apr 16, 2013)

Holding a door for either a man, or a woman is just common courtesy. Just being nice. Sad to say the world is losing a lot of that these days. Used to be people wanted you to be nice. A different place now!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Remember one story about a man opened a door for a woman, she jumped all over him about her own abilities. His response was , "Excuse me! I mistook you for a lady!".





1


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I thank anyone who opens a door for me, whether I need it opened or not. However, at this stage of the game, I think they do it mainly because I'm old, and sex doen't even enter the picture.

Mon


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, Mon, I'm so old now that pretty young women are opening doors for ME.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And I thought there was no upside to this LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

yep, that was a shocker when a young woman opened the door for me the first time. I was going to get it for her but she beat me to it.. LOL
this week i was in the hospital cafeteria and a young thing paid for my coffee..
I am beginning to like this old timer period in my life..


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm old, ugly, and a bit disabled. Sometimes I find I really have to struggle to open doors, as some are quite heavy. Therefore, I'm very grateful when a fellow opens a door for me, and always sure to thank him.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

nehimama said:


> I'm old, ugly, and a bit disabled. Sometimes I find I really have to struggle to open doors, as some are quite heavy. Therefore, I'm very grateful when a fellow opens a door for me, and always sure to thank him.


You should change your photo then. I can't tell about your disability but your pic belies that old and ugly part.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Nehimama is one of the best humans I know.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Nehimama is one of the best humans I know.


Ditto!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Nehimama is one of the best humans I know.


True! And I'm proud to call her my friend!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I thought she had snagged a handsome feller. Ya cant be all that old and ugly and still do that lol


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Perhaps that note is just another thing that is fine if you are a dude, but not for a gal.
Every married guy knows about a "honey do" list. Things that your wife wants done. Perfectly fine. But if a guy were to present his wife with a list of tasks, he would be roundly criticized.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

haypoint said:


> Perfectly fine. But if a guy were to present his wife with a list of tasks, he would be roundly criticized.


Men *ASK* their wives to do things all of the time! But giving orders is not always seen as being polite.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

haypoint said:


> Perhaps that note is just another thing that is fine if you are a dude, but not for a gal.
> Every married guy knows about a "honey do" list. Things that your wife wants done. Perfectly fine. But if a guy were to present his wife with a list of tasks, he would be roundly criticized.


This is so true...


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

My hu


Terri said:


> Men *ASK* their wives to do things all of the time! But giving orders is not always seen as being polite.


When my husband asks me to do something it's usually a request for a certain dinner or add something to the grocery list. Or find something he lost. 

He's never been like, " hey, babe...could you weed whack around the deck today...." 

But I'm consistently asking him to build new things and do chores lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmm U must be built like a brick courthouse lol


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Terri said:


> Men *ASK* their wives to do things all of the time! But giving orders is not always seen as being polite.


Exactly the point. Just given a lists of tasks is fine for a woman to do, but impolite for a guy. Just one example of the differences and disparities between the sexes. Not a complaint, just an observation that I generally agree with.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

haypoint said:


> Exactly the point. Just given a lists of tasks is fine for a woman to do, but impolite for a guy. Just one example of the differences and disparities between the sexes. Not a complaint, just an observation that I generally agree with.


I also *ASK* my husband. I never thought that what is fair for one should not be fair for the other.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

ASKing is a fine way to get something done!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

nehimama said:


> ASKing is a fine way to get something done!


It's also a quick way to get your face slapped. Be careful what you ask for.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My Experience is that when a woman (asks) for something to be done, that its substituted by that other 3 letter word LOL


----------



## Pschmidt (Dec 31, 2017)

The man just noticed the woman looked sad and wished he could change it. I see nothing wrong with that. People who want to be offended will find something to be offended about.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

haypoint said:


> It's also a quick way to get your face slapped. Be careful what you ask for.


I LAUGHED OUT LOUD!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

"It's also a quick way to get your face slapped. Be careful what you ask for."
Haypoint, you're going about it all wrong. You are supposed to introduce yourself first.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I've never known a woman that kept a Honey Do list although I grew up with strong capable women who handled who either handled things on their own or asked very nicely if they wanted something done - when time is available.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

nehimama said:


> I'm old, ugly, and a bit disabled. Sometimes I find I really have to struggle to open doors, as some are quite heavy. Therefore, I'm very grateful when a fellow opens a door for me, and always sure to thank him.


Wise and well humored too, it seems.

I thought you had rubber tie straps for those doors.

A genuine smile usually gets a smile and is not creepy.

I practice violin in a mirror for form and posture to improve playing. I sometimes catch a tense scowling look on my face when all of my other muscles are tensed up. It reminds me to stand up and lighten up. An improvement in my neutral face expression happens and the sound improvement follows. The music of life. That's a good note.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> A man was setting in a train a row below a woman who sat across the aisle from him. He could see that she looked worried. When he got off he handed her a note and said to count to 10 before opening.


My sister's and I were taught, at an early age, not to take anything from a stranger.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

tiffanysgallery said:


> My sister's and I were taught, at an early age, not to take anything from a stranger.


And some guys should always wear their DOMIT T-shirts when they're out and about.

geo


----------

